
How Wealthy People Protect Their Money (2015) - DiabloD3
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/10/elite-wealth-management/410842/?single_page=true
======
oliversisson
This article is wrong about Eduardo Saverin. He lives in Singapore but never
took citizenship. He renounced his American citizenship but kept his
Brazilian.

